# Eddy Curry>yao Ming



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not. 
One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?

another thing It wasn't a few weeks it was the entire second half of the season when He became a STARTER. His adjustment period was in feb. by the middle of march he had figured it out and surpased the level that Z plays.



But listen to this if you were playing 1 on 1 with someone and you beat them because you were older but they were progressing each time. You beat them 5 times there were 3 games left and the younger guy had finally found his game and won the final 3. Is there no way he is better than you now because he didn't win all 8 or more 4 of those games?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

These posts are pure garbage and should all be closed


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> These posts are pure garbage and should all be closed


Yeah some1 please do this now. Hes the worst post padder ive ever seen. Not only here, but everywhere. You should see him in other threads just restatign what some1 said or saying something random. I say hes won the Ricky Davis award, just on what he's been doing the last half hour or so.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> These posts are pure garbage and should all be closed


What's garbage, other than the fact that Ming is really better than Curry?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

The thing even sadder than that is that he said he was trying to prove that Curry is the best center in the East. It's nice to know that Houston plays in the East, I could of sworn they were in the Midwestern Division, but with a genius like this guy saying so, I must be wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> What's garbage, other than the fact that Ming is really better than Curry?


Hes made the exact same thread, word for word except the changing the opposing centers name in the title for over 5 threads I've seen so far. I just closed his one on the indy board. I've got no problem with this argument, but everyone knows he should condence it to one thread instead.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> The thing even sadder than that is that he said he was trying to prove that Curry is the best center in the East. It's nice to know that Houston plays in the East, I could of sworn they were in the Midwestern Division, but with a genius like this guy saying so, I must be wrong.



Central Division :laugh: But i guess I'm Wrong:laugh:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

what makes YAO better than Eddy Curry in You guys Eyes.


What does he have more than Curry besides being 3 years older than Curry?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

he has 6 inches on curry 

he rebounds much better than curry, he's awesome at finding open teammates, has great vision and passing skills for a center, and is reliable at the free throw line.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> he has 6 inches on curry
> 
> he rebounds much better than curry, he's awesome at finding open teammates, has great vision and passing skills for a center, and is reliable at the free throw line.


In Next Year I guarantee Yao will be left in the dust. he played more minutes din Curry to colect more rbds. But half the time Yao played tremendous time didn't score or grab 5rbds


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> what makes YAO better than Eddy Curry in You guys Eyes.
> 
> 
> What does he have more than Curry besides being 3 years older than Curry?


Court vision and defense. Other than that they're even.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

How is Yao better? Well to start it off, Yao shots better, blocks better, rebounds better, plays defense better, is taller, makes more money for the Rockets than Eddy would, I could go on and on.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> How is Yao better? Well to start it off, Yao shots better, blocks better, rebounds better, plays defense better, is taller, makes more money for the Rockets than Eddy would, I could go on and on.


Curry led the league in FG% last year I think...I wouldn't necessarily say that Yao shoots better....


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Court vision and defense. Other than that they're even.



Defense are you serious:whofarted :clown: :krazy:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> How is Yao better? Well to start it off, Yao shots better, blocks better, rebounds better, plays defense better, is taller, makes more money for the Rockets than Eddy would, I could go on and on.



well go on and on but the money thing is:whofarted He definetly looks better huh, kisses better 2. Commercials are better imo:whoknows:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry led the league in FG% last year I think...I wouldn't necessarily say that Yao shoots better....



He just shot lots of jumper because he was getting bullied off his positioning all the time. missing passes but he was a good passer though.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I just want to let all Rocket fans know, not all Bulls fans are this idiotic and that I think Yao Ming will be an amazing center for a long time. A toast to what will hopefully be a great rivalry in Curry vs. Ming for years to come.:cheers:


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry led the league in FG% last year I think...I wouldn't necessarily say that Yao shoots better....


I'm not talking about FG%, Curry can't shot past 5 feet. Yao can shoot all the way out to the 3, how could you, unless you are drunk say Curry shots better?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*This isn't even an argument, why waste your time trying to persuade the opinion of a stubborn 8 year old? The only argument Eddy even has on Yao is field goal percentage, mainly because he is never double or triple teamed like Yao is...*


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not.
> One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?
> 
> ...


YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK... GOODBYE!!!

Can we vote him off?! I'm sick of seeing all these horrible threads from this guy. It's not even a joke anymore. Blah, blah, blah.. Curry = God, blah, blah..  

This guy is the reason Bulls fans get all the bad reputation.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

300 posts in 10 days is very impressive:uhoh:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about FG%, Curry can't shot past 5 feet. Yao can shoot all the way out to the 3, how could you, unless you are drunk say Curry shots better?



Curry does have a jumper just because he chooses to shoot a high percentage shot doesn't mean he doesn't have a jumper it means he's smart and not so weak he can't hold his position in the post at 7'5:jawdrop:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> *This isn't even an argument, why waste your time trying to persuade the opinion of a stubborn 8 year old? The only argument Eddy even has on Yao is field goal percentage, mainly because he is never double or triple teamed like Yao is...*


He wasn't double teamed hmmm 

Why would they double team Yao when they can just push him off the blocks and make him shoot that same jumper from the baseline or elblow


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> 300 posts in 10 days is very impressive:uhoh:



you been looking threw my files you weren't that bored were you?:golf:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY<b>
> Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers if he weren't primarily trying to be a true Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. <B>Did Z</B> lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not.
> One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?
> 
> ...


The sad thing about this is it says greater than Yao in the title and the post says how he is better than Igauskus.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> I'm not talking about FG%, Curry can't shot past 5 feet. Yao can shoot all the way out to the 3, how could you, unless you are drunk say Curry shots better?


Curry can shoot the ball good from 12-15 ft. but Yao can shoot from the 3. Yao is a better shooter. Curry cant even make a free throw. Chandler is better bcuz he plays D, rebounds, blocks. And what is sad is that Chandler from LA gets more love from CHitown than Curry from Illinois does. Chandler is constantly at Cubs games singing the 7th inning stretch. He is a better person to model your game after. Chanler can still score but Curry scores better but Chandler out plays Curry in many other categories. All Curry can do is score.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Eddy Curry>yao Ming*



> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> The sad thing about this is it says greater than Yao in the title and the post says how he is better than Igauskus.



yeah whut an idiot. rookie don't spend their first post acting like 's


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> originally posted by *Hollis*
> Court vision and defense. Other than that they're even


I think you just about summed it up, Hollis.:yes: 
Here's what I think:
I believe that in the long run, neither Yao nor Curry will be the type of player that Shaq was in his pirme because neither is quite the overpowering inside presence that Shaq is. Scoring-wise, they seemed pretty comparable when they faced each other- Yao has that sweet fallaway J and that developing sky hook, and Curry knowss how to use his weight well enough to where he can rock Yao back on his feet and put that baby hook up over him. Since Curry is more able to create for himself close to the basket, he gets the edge scoring-wise because he shoots a higher %. However, I would give Yao the slight overall edge though because IMO he will be a more complete player than Curry- he seems to be better in terms of passing skill than Curry and is a better defensive player just by virtue of his size. Neither will ever be unstoppable the way Shaq was, but they should have many great battles over the next decade and make post play fun to watch again. :yes: 

Oh and BTW, Rockets fans: don't let this DYNASTY character (a.k.a BeeWill, a.k.a Craw-sova) get to you- he does not represent what we Bulls fans think.:no:


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Yao's number would have been a lot better if the rockets guards were less selfish, sometimes yao goes 4 for 4 in a minute and a half, and than he won't touch the ball for the next 20 minutes *this is just wrong* hope JVG will do somethin about this, and he prolly will be. 

Yao, Shaq, and TD are the only players in the league that teams triple team or quadruple team on. Watch the Magic vs Rockets, Indiana vs Rockets etc. 

I think he (Yao), will be dominant ... all he needs is that uppper body strength and all hell is gonna break lose! 

Eddy Curry will be a solid NBA player, partially because the east has no big man. And i agree with pple who say chandler is better, i like tyson's game much more.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

Dynasty, You must smoke some good **** if you think Curry is better than Yao.

Can I have some of that ****?

:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Eddy Curry>yao Ming*



> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah whut an idiot. rookie don't spend their first post acting like 's


Better a rookie, than, well.................you. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> He definetly looks better huh, kisses better


 WTF?!?!?!


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Eddy Curry>yao Ming*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Better a rookie, than, well.................you. :laugh:


You guys get too personal All he is stating is that Ecurry is better which is true.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Yao's number would have been a lot better if the rockets guards were less selfish, sometimes yao goes 4 for 4 in a minute and a half, and than he won't touch the ball for the next 20 minutes *this is just wrong* hope JVG will do somethin about this, and he prolly will be.


This is true, and it is the main reason why Curry outplayed Yao the 2nd half of the season- *not* becasue Curry is necessarily better.



> Yao, Shaq, and TD are the only players in the league that teams triple team or quadruple team on. Watch the Magic vs Rockets, Indiana vs Rockets etc.


I watched the Rockets every chance i could this season, and I never once saw Yao command a quadruple-team. Even Shaq is only quadruple teamed *extremely* rarely, if ever. Yes, Yao did see a lot of double and triple teams, but bear in mind that Eddy did too, at least in the 2nd half of the season. Remember that once he started getting playoff time, Eddy surpassed Rose, Donyell, etc. as the team's best scoring option. Yao at least had Francis, who is still a better scorer.



> I think he (Yao), will be dominant ... all he needs is that uppper body strength and all hell is gonna break lose!


I think Yao will be an excellent player, but not really _dominant_ any more than, say, KG is dominant. Yao will never be the dominating inside presence that Shaq was/is (neither will Eddy for that matter). 
But I see a big problem with Yao adding upper body strength. The guy is 300 lbs. as it is- that's alot of weight to be carrying up and down the floor, especially when you're that tall. Virtually every player this league has seen that was 7'3 or taller has had limiting foot or knee problems. Go down the list- Ilgauskas, Smits, Murheason, Ralph Sampson...even Shaq, and he's 7'1. I think it would be in Yao's best interest to keep his weight down as much as possible.



> Eddy Curry will be a solid NBA player, partially because the east has no big man. And i agree with pple who say chandler is better, i like tyson's game much more.


See, to me, this smacks of someone who hasn't watched Eddy play much. Barring any unforeseen injuries/circumstances, he should easily be a great deal better than a "solid NBA player", and it has nothing to do with the centers in the East. When the Lakers came to Chicago, Eddy dominated Shaq, leading the Bulls to victory. Now granted, that was only one game, and I'm not trying to say that Eddy is better than Shaq (or better than Yao, for that matter). Simply pointing out that Eddy has accomplished something that Yao, despite being 3 years older and having years of pro-level experience under his belt, has yet to do. So I would advice you to think twice before writing off Eddy as someone who will merely be a "solid NBA player"- he will more likely give your boy Yao some competition for the unnoficial title of "league's best center".

And IMO, there is no way that Chandler is as good as Curry.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> This is true, and it is the main reason why Curry outplayed Yao the 2nd half of the season- *not* becasue Curry is necessarily better.
> 
> ...


Nice post I wish I had the patience to do something like this.


----------

